# newbie here seeking advice



## simon1303 (Jun 27, 2010)

hello i'm simon grom uk and i'm hoping you could offer some advice on moving to spain to work?

i am looking at moving to spain initially on a short term basis with a view to possibly making it more permanant if it all works out! the thing is i really don't know where to start.
i have a lot of experience in the building trade and would like something where i could work for myself or with someone else carrying out maintainance, general building etc but have also looked at the teaching option as a possible back up plan, depending on the qualifications needed to teach basic English.
i would appreciate any advice on moving abroad! i just need a good starting point on the requirements i need to relocate and any other useful information.
thank you for taking the time to read this and i'll look forward to your reply.
simon


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Work is scarce in Spain, the construction industry has crashed, there is mass unemployment, especially in the building and related trades. What you should do is come over for a fact finding holiday, have a look around, ask people and see what you think. You maybe be lucky and if you are you can simply rent yourself an apartment and stay, if not, well you go back to the UK and have lost nothing

Jo xxx


----------



## simon1303 (Jun 27, 2010)

thank you for your reply jo. it is early days and i had planned to visit to see how the land lies so to speak. and any advice/comments are more than welcome.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

simon1303 said:


> hello i'm simon grom uk and i'm hoping you could offer some advice on moving to spain to work?
> 
> i am looking at moving to spain initially on a short term basis with a view to possibly making it more permanant if it all works out! the thing is i really don't know where to start.
> i have a lot of experience in the building trade and would like something where i could work for myself or with someone else carrying out maintainance, general building etc but have also looked at the teaching option as a possible back up plan, depending on the qualifications needed to teach basic English.
> ...


hi simon, the short term plan seems like a good starting point. You will be told time and time again that work is really hard to find here, so self employed is a good choice. However the downside of that is that you'llbe competing will locals,who will have lower rates, and expats who will be working the black.

Start learning Spanish as soon as possible as even just being able to speak a little goes along way. Apply for your NIE now, as you will need it for just about anything you need to buy.


----------



## simon1303 (Jun 27, 2010)

*newbie*

thanks again for that jo and i will take on board all you've advised. well as for now England is the best place to be to watch us beat the Germans once again ( football in on lol) i'll look forward to hearing from you again if you can offer anymore advice, maybe i'll bend your ear a bit as i learn more about it.
many thanks and have a good day.
simon


----------



## simon1303 (Jun 27, 2010)

*sorry*

apologies for that dunmovin, i thought it was another post by jojo. you can tell i'm new to this lol.
anyway thanks for your post will take it all on board.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

simon1303 said:


> hello i'm simon grom uk and i'm hoping you could offer some advice on moving to spain to work?
> 
> i am looking at moving to spain initially on a short term basis with a view to possibly making it more permanant if it all works out! the thing is i really don't know where to start.
> i have a lot of experience in the building trade and would like something where i could work for myself or with someone else carrying out maintainance, general building etc but have also looked at the teaching option as a possible back up plan, depending on the qualifications needed to teach basic English.
> ...


My first piece of advice would be - look on this forum.
Have you seen this thread?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/51378-finding-work-spain.html

Or this one?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-spain/48215-moving-del-sol-december.html

They are two of the most recent threads on this subject and both contain great advice and variety of opinions. Look for more...


----------

